# texas cichlid egg color... help



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

my texas cichlids have laid eggs. now i am trying to determine if they are fertile.

they are not white at all, but not amber or brown. they are a grey color, kinda.










they are about 36 hours old. there was like three white ones, but they are gone now.

is greyish still nonfertile? the white was definately contrasting to the grey ones.


----------



## Brisco007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeap they are good to go!


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

so does the type of fish determine the color of the egg? like a darker fish will result in a darker egg?

as long as they arent white they are okay? hmmm... maybe i gonna be a papa


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The eggs will darken as the larvae mature within. Color can vary due to species and diet. Oscars are notorious for having eggs that look infertile when they are freshly laid, but most open substrate breeders have translucent eggs. If these are infertile, they turn opaque white.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

well they havent hatched yet but they are fertile. nearing 3 days now and i can make out the new fry inside the eggs... yay


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *awilson0001*,

Awesome, and great looking texas cichlids as well.

Thanks,
matt


----------

